# δημοσκόπηση και σφυγμομέτρηση



## sarant (Jun 11, 2012)

Τις δυο τελευταίες εβδομάδες πριν από τις εκλογές απαγορεύεται να δημοσιεύονται δημοσκοπήσεις, αλλά το ερώτημά μου είναι γλωσσικό. 

Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δημοσκόπηση και σφυγμομέτρηση, και αν ναι ποια; Το ΛΝΕΓ3 τα θεωρεί συνώνυμα, μαζί με το _γκάλοπ_ (δεν έχω το ΛΣΑ πρόχειρο), αλλά το ΛΚΝ στον ορισμό της δημοσκόπησης υπονοεί ότι δεν υπάρχει συνωνυμία:
*δημοσκόπηση:*ερευνητική μέθοδος για την αποτύπωση και τη διερεύνηση των διαθέσεων, των γνωμών ή των συμπεριφορών του πληθυσμού ή ομάδων πληθυσμού μέσο επιλεγμένων (γραπτών ή προφορικών) ερωτημάτων· γκάλοπ· (πρβ. σφυγμομέτρηση): _Εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων. Δημοσιεύθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης_.

Για τη σφυγμομέτρηση δίνει: σφυγμομέτρηση η [sfiγmométrisi] Ο33 : 1.(ιατρ.) μέτρηση της συχνότητας των καρδιακών σφυγμών. 2. (στατ.) δειγματοληπτική έρευνα σε μικρές ή σε μεγάλες ομάδες του πληθυσμού με προφορικές ή με γραπτές ερωτήσεις, που επαναλαμβάνεται σε περιοδικά διαστήματα, για να γίνουν γνωστές οι απόψεις τους σε συγκεκριμένα πολιτικά, κοινωνικά και λοιπά θέματα: Έρευνες βασισμένες σε σφυγμομετρήσεις δείχνουν άνοδο του (τάδε) κόμματος. || πρόχειρη, χωρίς επιστημονικές αξιώσεις διερεύνηση της γνώμης μιας μικρής ομάδας: Aπό μια ~ που έγινε στους δρόμους της πόλης μας προέκυψε ότι το συγκοινωνιακό είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα.

Βρίσκεται δηλαδή η διαφορά στην περιοδική επανάληψη της σφυγμομέτρησης; Υπάρχει διαφορά στην πράξη; Βέβαια, προκειμένου για τις εκλογές νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε αποκλειστικά σχεδόν ο όρος "δημοσκόπηση", ίσως επειδή δίνει ευκολότερα παράγωγα (π.χ. δημοσκοπική άνοδος, κτλ.)
Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι αν ένα κανάλι βγει αύριο και δημοσιεύσει τα αποτελέσματα μιας _σφυγμομέτρησης_ θα φάει εξίσου πρόστιμο -η απαγόρευση υποθέτω θα περιγράφει τι ακριβώς απαγορεύεται. 

Η σφυγμομέτρηση είναι παλιότερος όρος στην ιατρική (1891 δίνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης, προφανώς μεταφέροντας τα ευρήματα της Συναγωγής νέων λέξεων του Κουμανούδη). Για τη δημοσκόπηση δεν έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα τα σώματα κειμένων, αλλά πρέπει να είναι μεταπολεμική, ίσως και μετά το 1974.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Στον (επίτομο) Δημητράκο, υπάρχει ως 2η έννοια: *σφυγμομέτρησις* (μτφ.) εξιχνίασις διαθέσεων, προθέσεων ή αισθημάτων τινός. Υπάρχει, επίσης, λήμμα *Γκάλλοπ:* Ινστιτούτον και σύστημα σφυγμομετρήσεως της κοινής γνώμης. Δημοσκόπηση δεν υπάρχει.

Ο Βοσταντζόγλου δίνει ως συνώνυμα των ενεργειών για την εξακρίβωση διαθέσεων τον _ακροβολισμό_, τη _βολιδοσκόπηση_, τη _(δοκιμαστική) κρούση_ και τη _σφυγμομέτρηση_.

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι σωστά σκέφτεσαι πως η δημοσκόπηση πρέπει να είναι μεταπολιτευτική προσθήκη (ίσως σε αντικατάσταση του γκάλλοπ).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το ΛΚΝ στον ορισμό της δημοσκόπησης υπονοεί ότι δεν υπάρχει συνωνυμία:
> *δημοσκόπηση: *ερευνητική μέθοδος για την αποτύπωση και τη διερεύνηση των διαθέσεων, των γνωμών ή των συμπεριφορών του πληθυσμού ή ομάδων πληθυσμού *μέσο* επιλεγμένων (γραπτών ή προφορικών) ερωτημάτων· γκάλοπ· (πρβ. σφυγμομέτρηση): _Εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων. Δημοσιεύθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης_.


Αυτό το «μέσο» στον ορισμό τού ΛΚΝ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι «(sic)»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2012)

Κατά την γνώμη μου η διάκριση που επιχειρεί το ΛΚΝ είναι επίπλαστη. Δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους διάκριση στην στατιστική διερεύνηση. Πάντως την δημοσκόπηση δεν την έχει ούτε ο Φυτράκης ('88).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Λεξικογραφική διάκριση κάνει και ο Κριαράς (ΝΕΛ), δίνοντας για τη _σφυγμομέτρηση_ ορισμό ανάλογο του 2β στο ΛΚΝ:

*δημοσκόπηση *η, ουσ., το να διαπιστώνονται σύμφωνα με ορισμένη μέθοδο οι γνώμες, απόψεις, εντυπώσεις των λαϊκών ομάδων: _οι τελευταίες δημοσκοπήσεις μάς είχαν προϊδεάσει_.

*σφυγμομέτρηση* η, ουσ., 1. (ιατρ.) [...] 2. (μεταφ.) διερεύνηση των αισθημάτων, ιδεών, προθέσεων ή διαθέσεων ατόμων ή ομάδων: _σφυγμομέτρηση της κοινής γνώμης_.

Και, προτού βιαστούμε να κράξουμε τα ΛΚΝ & ΝΕΛ για τη διάκριση, μήπως θα 'πρεπε πρώτα ν' αναλογιστούμε και το γεγονός πως αυτά τα δύο έχουν βασιστεί σε σώματα; Μήπως τελικά τη διάκριση τη διέκριναν κατά την αποδελτίωση της χρήσης;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Τη _δημοσκόπηση_ δεν την έχει ούτε το παπυρολεξικό ούτε το Penguin-Hellenews. Την έχει το Μείζον του Φυτράκη (1999). 

Είναι η λέξη για την επιστημονική *σφυγμομέτρηση της κοινής γνώμης* η οποία (λέξη) αντικαθιστά τις τρεις της προηγούμενης έκφρασης.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2012)

Άρα η διαφορά είναι στο ότι η δημοσκόπηση σφυγμομετρά την κοινή γνώμη; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω -η σφυγμομέτρηση το ίδιο δεν κάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Ίσως η διαφορά βρίσκεται στο ότι η δημοσκόπηση ακολουθεί συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα και κανόνες ενώ η σφυγμομέτρηση γίνεται όπως στην πρακτική ιατρική: λίγο με το μάτι, λίγο με το χέρι, λίγο με την πείρα.

Με άλλα λόγια, οι προεκλογικές έρευνες ψήφου των εταιρειών θα έπρεπε ίσως να λέγονται δημοσκοπήσεις ενώ οι διαδικτυακές ψηφοφορίες, που δεν τηρούν επιστημονικούς κανόνες αλλά δείχνουν κάποιες τάσεις (συνήθως τις απόψεις των αναγνωστών) είναι «απλές» σφυγμομετρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Όπως είπε και ο Helle, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στη δουλειά που κάνουν οι δημοσκόποι. Οι εταιρείες είναι _εταιρείες δημοσκοπήσεων και ερευνών αγοράς_ (surveys). Ήρθε η μία λέξη και αντικατέστησε την άλλη, που καμιά φορά τη θέλαμε να είναι πιο φλύαρη. Είναι περισσότερο τι συνηθίζουμε να λέμε σε κάθε περίπτωση και όχι τι σημαίνει, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεθοδολογίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Να προσθέσω, γιατί δεν το είδα, ότι συχνότατα είχαμε (και έχουμε) την απλοποιημένη *μετρήσεις της κοινής γνώμης*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Η _δημοσκόπηση _φτιάχτηκε για να αποδώσει στην ελληνική το _γκάλοπ_. Εκεί η αντιστοίχιση είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντη. Προσέξτε τώρα το ΝΕΛ: Η _σφυγμομέτρηση_, όταν αναφέρεται σε γνώμες, απόψεις κττ, ξεκίνησε με τη μεταφορική έννοια. «Πιάνεις τον σφυγμό» της κοινωνίας (ή μιας ομάδας ή ακόμη κι ενός μοναχά ατόμου). Δεν σε περιορίζει στο τι μεθοδολογία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η _σφυγμομέτρηση_ [...]δεν σε περιορίζει στο τι μεθοδολογία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.


Ακριβώς. Όμως οι πολιτικές σφυγμομετρήσεις, δηλαδή οι δημοσκοπήσεις της κοινής γνώμης σε πολιτικά θέματα, πρέπει να τηρούν συγκεκριμένες, νομικά καθορισμένες προδιαγραφές. Επιστημονικά, κάθε σφυγμομέτρηση, για να έχει αξία, έχει συγκεκριμένες _μαθηματικές_ προδιαγραφές, αλλά οι δημοσκοπήσεις της κοινής γνώμης έχουν *και* _νομικές_ προδιαγραφές.

Εντάξει, πολύ πολύ λεπτή διαφορά, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ μου ότι η τάδε εταιρεία οργάνωσε μια δημοσκόπηση για να διαπιστώσει πώς περνάει η οδοντόπαστά της στο κοινό. Μια στατιστική/ποσοτική έρευνα αγοράς πιθανότατα, άντε μια σφυγμομέτρηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Βλ. π.χ. Άρθρο 80 του Ν.3918/2011:
«Δεν συνιστά προώθηση προϊόντων η διενεργούμενη σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Δεοντολογίας για την Πρακτική της Έρευνας Αγοράς και της Κοινωνικής Έρευνας (International Code of Marketing and Social Research Practice), του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Κοινής Γνώμης και Έρευνας Αγοράς (ICC/ESOMAR) και του Κώδικα Δεοντολογίας του Συλλόγου Εταιρειών Δημοσκόπησης και Έρευνας Αγοράς (ΣΕΔΕΑ) έρευνα αγοράς. Ως έρευνα αγοράς νοείται η συστηματική συλλογή και ανάλυση των απόψεων ή θέσεων ατόμων ή οργανισμών με τη χρήση μεθόδων των εφαρμοσμένων κοινωνικών επιστημών και στόχο την υποβοήθηση προσώπων ή φορέων στη λήψη αποφάσεων.»


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Στην ορολογία που συγκεντρώνουμε σιγά σιγά, να προσθέσουμε και τη _δειγματοληπτική έρευνα_, που ίσως αφορά συγκεκριμένες ομάδες πληθυσμού (δήμου) σε σχέση με τη _δημοσκοπική έρευνα_ (τη _δημοσκόπηση_). Μαζέψαμε πολλές απορίες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, η έρευνα μάρκετινγκ είναι αρκετά διαφορετική υπόθεση και έχει σαν στόχο να απαντήσει σε αρκετά, διαφορετικά ερωτήματα. Όταν είναι ανοιχτή έρευνα, στόχος της είναι να απαντήσει σχετικά με το πόσο ευχαριστημένος είναι ο καταναλωτής και πώς έμαθε για το προϊόν*. Αυτού του είδους οι έρευνες δεν γίνονται πάνω σε αναλογικό δείγμα του πληθυσμού αλλά είτε σε στοχευμένο αγοραστικό κοινό (π.χ. άντρες 15-24) είτε σε κοινό που έχει προδιάθεση στην συμπλήρωση ερωτηματολογίων (όταν πρόκειται για ανοιχτή έρευνα). Οι κλειστές έρευνες, ελέγχουν την διείσδυση στην πληθυσμιακή ομάδα που ενδιαφέρει την εταιρεία, τα διαφημιστικά μέσα που την επηρεάζουν, τις προτιμήσεις της, το λάιφσταϊλ, την αγοραστική δύναμη και ένα μάτσο άλλα πράγματα. Δεν αποτελούν δε, αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα του πληθυσμού ούτε σταθμισμένο δείγμα της συγκεκριμένης πληθυσμιακής ομάδας.



* αυτό για να αξιολογηθεί η δυναμική κάθε τύπου διαφήμισης, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Φέρ' ειπείν, μια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία προϊόντων μπορεί να επωφελείται περισσότερο από online διαφήμιση σε banners από ότι μια ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση ή μια αναφορά σε περιοδικό, κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να καταλήξουμε ότι ο ευρύτερος όρος είναι η σφυγμομέτρηση, ένας στενότερος όρος είναι η σφυγμομέτρηση διαφόρων καταναλωτικών στρωμάτων, δηλαδή η έρευνα αγοράς (μάρκετινγκ/περιβάλλοντος/ειδικού θέματος) και ένας ακόμη πιο ειδικός όρος είναι η δημοσκόπηση ως σφυγμομέτρηση του εκλογικού σώματος υπό συγκεκριμένους όρους και συνθήκες (τεχνικούς/πολιτικούς/νομικούς); Ή δεν υπάρχει καν αυτή η, έστω ασαφής, διαστρωμάτωση;


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2012)

Θα λέγαμε δηλαδή ότι είναι "λάθος" να μιλάει κανείς για δημοσκόπηση όταν το ερώτημα είναι π.χ. "πιστεύετε στην ύπαρξη Θεού" ή "ποιοι είναι οι πιο σημαντικοί Έλληνες όλων των εποχών"; Ή όταν η διαδικασία δεν γίνεται βάσει όρων αλλά άρπα-κόλλα στο Διαδίκτυο; Μπα, τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και να τα θεωρήσω συνώνυμα, που το ένα από αυτά (δημοσκόπηση, που είναι και νεότερο) έχει θεσμική κατοχύρωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Αυτή είναι και η δική μου αίσθηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Εξαρτάται από το περικείμενο και τη χρήση — πολύ βιάζεστε να τα ταυτίσετε. Στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, η μεταξύ τους διαφορά είναι πιθανότατα αμβλυμένη. Στο λεξιλόγιο των ειδικών πάλι, όχι. Όπως για μένα είναι π.χ. άλλο πράμα το αεροδρόμιο κι άλλο ο αερολιμένας, ή άλλο πράμα η τυπογραφία κι άλλο η βαθυτυπία, έτσι κι εδώ — παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολυάριθμα σε κάθε πεδίο, κι εκεί θα δείτε πως οι ειδικοί τα υπερασπίζονται/υπερασπίζεστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Μια απορία που έχω (αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ερευνήσω επαρκώς με το γκουγκλ) είναι αν οι διάφορες σφυγμομετρήσεις στα ιστολόγια έχουν συνεισφέρει στη χρήση του όρου "πολ" (πώς λέμε "έξιτ-πολ" --για να προσθέσω άλλη μια σφυγμομέτρηση ειδικού τύπου).


----------



## sarant (Jun 13, 2012)

Tώρα που το ξανασκέφτηκα, βλέπω κάποια διαφορά δημοσκόπησης και σφυγμομέτρησης. Η σφ. μου φαίνεται ευρύτερη και άτυπη.


----------

